# New style crankbaits



## shamoo (Sep 1, 2008)

These crankbaits have a treble hook on its back instead of its stomach, it lookes pretty strange.

I dont know if this one is new but its the first time I saw it, its the Maxota Struggling Shad, the lure resembles a rattletrap lying on its side(flat) and theres a wierd looking blade on the back that makes it flutter up and down. You can either crank it or jerk it.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2008)

Does sound strange so I had to find a pic  . 

Here it is! 8) 
https://maxota.com/

here's where to order: https://maxota.com/order.html


----------



## shamoo (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Mr. WW, I wish I could remember the name of the manufacturers that are putting out the crankbaits with the treble hooks on top.


----------



## browndog (Sep 4, 2008)

when i was a kid i read in the paper that a guy caught a 40 something inch muskie on a little novelty lure that was ia tiny budwiser beer can with a treble hook.so i guess stranger things have happend.that was in chautauqua co ny.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 4, 2008)

browndog , we have a sponsor on here that makes lures out of bottle caps.
BT Lures.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 4, 2008)

And those bottle cap lures work really well!


----------



## browndog (Sep 4, 2008)

i checked all the sponsers when i first joined.it's actually what brought back a 30 year old memory of a beer can lure.


----------

